# What the heck do I feed my Baby House Spider?



## strighker.001

What do you feed baby spiders? I managed to catch one (and it's tiny! Like a little dot. or pinhead.) but I don't know what to feed it!.. Right now I'm just putting in pieces of carpet where I have it captured in the hopes that it is small enough to capture Dust Mites and eat them... I want it to live! Anyone know?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

fruit flies?


----------



## ErikWestblom

Just curious.... how do you know it's a "house spider"?


----------



## calum

if it's THAT small, I don't think it can eat anything like that yet.


----------



## Aurelia

Are you sure it's a spider and not a mite?


----------



## strighker.001

calum said:


> if it's THAT small, I don't think it can eat anything like that yet.


Yeah, It's THAT small, but it's gotta eat something! Hmm   I hope Dust Mites on carpet fibers are working hehe...  It still moving around.  It's inside a clear pen cap wrapped in cellophane plastic wrap with razor small holes for air.  The twisted end of the cellophane is melted shut xD  .  Nice little mini cage.  I gotta redo the whole wrapping process to access it though..

I'm pretty sure it's not a mite.  Looks like a little spider and is not red.  Fruit flies are like at least 2 or 3 times it's size.  Think I can kill one and put it inside? :wall:


----------



## Aurelia

You could try that I guess. By the way, not all mites are red.


----------



## 8+)

You should have captured several and let them cannibalize down to one!

Here's something to try: Go out and get some leaf litter. Place a colander over a bucket. Place the leaves in the colander and shake. You should have a nice little smorgasbord of micro feeders in with the dirt that falls through. I also almost always find a psuedoscorpion or two; which is cool! Usually you get more if you get the material thats close to the soil.


----------



## crpy

Another thing is spring tails, put a paper towel on the ground at night, powder up some dog food ,put it on the paper towel. Then put another paper towel over it. Check it in the am, pick both paper towels up together and place in a deep container 4-6 qrt zip-loc would be good. If there are raccoons around it wont work.
I have caught spring tails (colembola) for froglets this way.


----------



## strighker.001

Kool thanks for the advice! I'm gunna take some pictures if I can find a camera so ya'll can see it   It seems to be doing fine.. I keep on finding it in different spots so it's crawling around.


----------

